# Brake choice - Spooky or Paul??



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Any comparison between the two? Performance and price?
http://www.spooky-brakes.nl/
http://www.paulcomp.com/neoretro.html
My cannondale brakes are terrible so I am looking for a new set of brakes, but don't want to break the bank so to speak.

Any idea where to get the best price on these?

Thanks
KMan


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I saw those...*

But I am trying to determine which are the better brakes &/or least expensive.

If the Pauls are better or the same and going to be less expensive or the Spookies better or the same and less expensive........you get where I'm going.

Thanks



xccx said:


> there's a used pair of spookys on ebay right now:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Spooky-Cyclocro...178831615QQcategoryZ27949QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## xccx (Aug 5, 2005)

there's a used pair of spookys on ebay right now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Spooky-Cyclocro...178831615QQcategoryZ27949QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

KMan said:


> Any comparison between the two? Performance and price?
> http://www.spooky-brakes.nl/
> http://www.paulcomp.com/neoretro.html
> My cannondale brakes are terrible so I am looking for a new set of brakes, but don't want to break the bank so to speak.
> ...


I have no experience with them, but the neo-retro Paul's seem to stick out a LOT. I already had calf-interference issues with my avid tri-aligns last year. I don't know what the LBS is going to suggest when my frames come in, but I'm hoping those are not it!

Yeah, I have fat calves. Moo.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Shimano*

Kman,

Shimano just updated their canti's and they work brilliantly. They go for the same price as the mid-range Avid Shorty's but I like them a whole lot better. 

I think they're the best bet for under $90/pair.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

I have two cross bikes and two sets of Avid Tri-aligns. I really like those brakes. I get excellent stopping power and they aren't too bad to set up. They come up on Ebay regularly. Also, the Pauls Stoplights are what the Tri-aligns are based on so they would be great too. I think the Onza HO cantis are similar but I don't have experience with them.

MShaw has the Onzas on one of his bikes I think ...

Von, what happened to your Tri-aligns? Did the ex repo them? Too bad ... I think you can set those up to have the rear brake arms pretty close to the stays (push the pad arms pretty far through the brake arm). I don't think there are any new cantis that can set up with as low a profile.

Edit: Anyway, there are a set of NOS Onzas on Ebay right now (4 hours left @ 8:40 pacific)


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Gripped said:


> Von, what happened to your Tri-aligns? Did the ex repo them? Too bad ... I think you can set those up to have the rear brake arms pretty close to the stays (push the pad arms pretty far through the brake arm). I don't think there are any new cantis that can set up with as low a profile.


No, the ex hasn't repo'd them. We only have 2.5 pairs of tri-aligns between the two of us, so there's not enough to put on four bikes (uhm, obviously). He was offering me the pair of silver/red ones he picked up, but I'm being picky. They won't match my bike and we don't have a spare set that will (I'll take silver, black or blue, please), so I'm going with something else this year, I guess.

I bid on a set of black tri-aligns on ebay recently, but was sniped at the last minute and was (okay, still am) royally pissed. They don't come up on ebay that often, and when they do they go for a good chunk of change.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Yeah, I have fat calves. Moo.


I'm thinking that calf in the profile pic isn't fat... well-developed, for sure, but not fat...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*you don't have to use*



vonteity said:


> I have no experience with them, but the neo-retro Paul's seem to stick out a LOT. I already had calf-interference issues with my avid tri-aligns last year. I don't know what the LBS is going to suggest when my frames come in, but I'm hoping those are not it!
> 
> Yeah, I have fat calves. Moo.


the retro in the back. we all use the "touring" brake http://paulcomp.com/touring.html in the back, they even say they're designed to be "calf friendly", and those aren't fat. trust me.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

vonteity said:


> No, the ex hasn't repo'd them. We only have 2.5 pairs of tri-aligns between the two of us, so there's not enough to put on four bikes (uhm, obviously). He was offering me the pair of silver/red ones he picked up, but I'm being picky. They won't match my bike and we don't have a spare set that will (I'll take silver, black or blue, please), so I'm going with something else this year, I guess.
> 
> I bid on a set of black tri-aligns on ebay recently, but was sniped at the last minute and was (okay, still am) royally pissed. They don't come up on ebay that often, and when they do they go for a good chunk of change.


I have a set of blue ones minus the tri-dangles. I'll trade for a set of the silver/red (minus the tri-dangles) if you want. You'd have to promise to ship ASAP though.

Last year I scored an NOS silver set. The seller said he had a set of silver and black. When I won, I asked for the black and he said he had already sold the black set off Ebay. I really wanted that black set (check my bikes under the "show your bikes" thread to understand why).


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> the retro in the back. we all use the "touring" brake http://paulcomp.com/touring.html in the back, they even say they're designed to be "calf friendly", and those aren't fat. trust me.


My big (size 41.5) feet will probably hit the front ones, too!  

Dunno what I'm going to use, but the touring ones look nice enough.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

vonteity said:


> I love you. Condition? The red/silver ones are damn near mint. I'll have to talk to the ex...
> 
> The tri-dangles are red, too. So they'd go with.


Look! I posted a pic!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Gripped said:


> I have a set of blue ones minus the tri-dangles. I'll trade for a set of the silver/red (minus the tri-dangles) if you want. You'd have to promise to ship ASAP though.
> 
> Last year I scored an NOS silver set. The seller said he had a set of silver and black. When I won, I asked for the black and he said he had already sold the black set off Ebay. I really wanted that black set (check my bikes under the "show your bikes" thread to understand why).


I love you. Condition? The red/silver ones are damn near mint. I'll have to talk to the ex...

The tri-dangles are red, too. So they'd go with.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

Gripped said:


> Look! I posted a pic!


Me too!

I'm sure my ex will love that I'm swapping his stuff without asking...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*the tri aligns are great*

but if that's the route you are going find the old Paul Stoplites. It's what the trialigns copied but the pauls are CNC'd and have holes in the arms.
if $ is no object go Paul Neo retro Front and Tour rear. they are more adjustable and use cartridge pads.
I use Spooky's and Froggleggs and love them both (but I'm an Old School Mafac guy)
still regretting the stoplites I sold.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*Go for Pauls*

since you can use the cartridge pads.

I have the Spooky's, moved from Avids. The Avids stopped better... I have some old school Shimano XT's on my SS CX and those work WAY better than my Spooky's, even though both use Salmon pads. Part of the problem is that the hanger "moves" too much on the Spooky's. Gonna try to use tri dangles to see if it improves.


----------



## wunlap togo (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm gonna have to throw in my vote for Paul brakes here. The spookys work fine, but are more finicky to set up and have no adjustability as far as spring tension and pad angulation. The Paul brakes are, IMO, the pinnacle of canti development. If you can afford them, they'll last forever.


----------



## xccx (Aug 5, 2005)

what are tri-dangles?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

wunlap togo said:


> I'm gonna have to throw in my vote for Paul brakes here. The spookys work fine, but are more finicky to set up and have no adjustability as far as spring tension and pad angulation. The Paul brakes are, IMO, the pinnacle of canti development. If you can afford them, they'll last forever.


Me too. While the price is a bit stiff, the Neo-Retro's are the bee's knees. I run them front and rear without problem, but that may be because I am on a 58cm maybe?


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

xccx said:


> what are tri-dangles?


See the pic posted by von. It has 3 set screws to hold the hanger in place. It keeps the horizontal cable from moving during braking. Keeps your braking consistent, especially important if you have a small frame like mine and the hangers don't line up directly over the center of the wheel.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

*Pauls Crosstop canti's*

Does anyone remember the old Pauls Crosstops brakes? I have a box of them (red) that are brand new. Not sure how many sets, Id have to check. I've honestly never used them so I dont know how they work. You dont need a straddle cable with them either. Does anyone have experience with these??? Check them out, they are at the very bottom of the page.

http://www.bikepro.com/products/brakes/brakecanti/paul.html

cheers,
DP

P.S. FWIW, i use Spooky's & Empella's with no problems at all. Who wants brakes that work anyway, all they do is slow you down!!!


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Thanks.....I order a set of the Pauls....How about cranks - another question*

Neo-Retro front and Touring rear - $135 for the set.

Appreciate all you help.
Now I need to look into a new crankset.......any thoughts
I ride 175mm cranks on all my bikes and did not notice until this year that the Truvativ Elita cranks on my cross bike are 172's. I'm 6'1" with long legs so I think I am better off with longer crank arms. I also realized that the small ring is a 39T and I think I need a 38T. Last year there were times I was looking for just one easier gear. (26T rear cog)
I'm keeping my eye on ebay but is anyone aware of any Cross cranks available (inexpensively)

Thanks,
KMan




KMan said:


> Any comparison between the two? Performance and price?
> http://www.spooky-brakes.nl/
> http://www.paulcomp.com/neoretro.html
> My cannondale brakes are terrible so I am looking for a new set of brakes, but don't want to break the bank so to speak.
> ...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

DPCX said:


> Does anyone remember the old Pauls Crosstops brakes? I have a box of them (red) that are brand new. Not sure how many sets, Id have to check. I've honestly never used them so I dont know how they work. You dont need a straddle cable with them either. Does anyone have experience with these??? Check them out, they are at the very bottom of the page.
> 
> http://www.bikepro.com/products/brakes/brakecanti/paul.html
> 
> ...


thanks for that link. I have paul cantis but never knew which type. now I see they are the stoplight MC.

I hate cantis. go V or disc. i still dont understand why cross bikes are so entrenched in canti brakes. problem is the cable pull on road levers. and frame is not disc ready.
so i deal with the stupid cantis.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*will work (cross top)*

but will have mud clearance issues like vees


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

KMan said:


> Neo-Retro front and Touring rear - $135 for the set.
> 
> Appreciate all you help.
> Now I need to look into a new crankset.......any thoughts
> ...


 Try the FSA Gossomer Mega exo. it comes with a 46-36 which would be a sweet setup. 150 new including the BB if you shop around.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

*Third option!*



KMan said:


> Any comparison between the two? Performance and price?
> http://www.spooky-brakes.nl/
> http://www.paulcomp.com/neoretro.html
> My cannondale brakes are terrible so I am looking for a new set of brakes, but don't want to break the bank so to speak.
> ...



I just opted for another Mafac-inspired brake. 

Take a look at the new IRD "Cafam" brake. It is remarkably similar to the Paul Touring Canti, but looks to have a nicer finish -- cold forged, and not pressed aluminum). It is also half the price of the Paul. I just ordered mine tonight, and I'll post a review after my first ride!

Here's the link: http://store.interlocracing.com/cacabr.html


----------



## xccx (Aug 5, 2005)

*wow, cheap!*



KMan said:


> Neo-Retro front and Touring rear - $135 for the set.
> 
> Appreciate all you help.
> Now I need to look into a new crankset.......any thoughts
> ...


where did you find the pauls so cheap...everywhere i see them they are like $90 per wheel.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

*those are pretty nice*



djg21 said:


> I just opted for another Mafac-inspired brake.
> 
> Take a look at the new IRD "Cafam" brake. It is remarkably similar to the Paul Touring Canti, but looks to have a nicer finish -- cold forged, and not pressed aluminum). It is also half the price of the Paul. I just ordered mine tonight, and I'll post a review after my first ride!
> 
> Here's the link: http://store.interlocracing.com/cacabr.html


 the new ird brake does look really good. we've put a couple of pair on, and they seem good. they look a lot like the shimano canti, just a bit longer. similar finish. also, the pauls aren't "pressed" aluminum, they're cnc'd. big diff.


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> the new ird brake does look really good. we've put a couple of pair on, and they seem good. they look a lot like the shimano canti, just a bit longer. similar finish. also, the pauls aren't "pressed" aluminum, they're cnc'd. big diff.


Sorry on the "pressed aluminum" faux pas. I've never seen the new Paul brakes up close. 

When you set up the IRDS, did you use the straddle, or did you use a traditional hangar and straddle? I ussually prefer a regular straddle, and was considering using the 50mm wide salsa hangar to decrease some of my lever travel. I definitely would need such hangars with Avids? What's your sense about the IRDs?


----------

